# Gold Fabrics - Gold Necktie $8500



## Digitaria (Apr 10, 2014)

I came across this particular gold fabric, produced by physical deposition of nano gold. Which I thought was quite interesting.http://www.ineffableisland.com/2011/10/24-carat-gold-clothing-unveiled-neck.html

A guy on youtube also made his own sputterer ‪https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnoLNAmQLp8Sputter deposition‬
I'm wondering whether one of these machines would be easy to make?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 10, 2014)

should be easy in a school lab, but I really dislike the idea to vaporize my gold :lol:


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 10, 2014)

We could incinerate someone elses.. he he


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 10, 2014)

I found a bunch of online stores selling silver clothing, was searching for a silver wire spec sheet and it kept coming up. Actual silver woven into the clothing. For people who want to shield themselves from EM. Thought it was a bit weird.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah - I know.. Silver especially in socks for antibacterial effects are proving popular. I like the idea, of trying to produce a product which may provide a greater return on recovered PM's, if you can do something with them, instead of just selling them as is, then youv'e got a product which should command a higher price than its base value.

Those silver garms retail at $10,000 sq yard http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2007/05/student-creates-garment-bacteria-killing-nanofibers


----------



## Irons (Apr 10, 2014)

Only one nanometer of Gold isn't very much. Pretty good markup.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 10, 2014)

It does seem strange the figures given, 1nm x 9 grams over fiber length?

I though it was interesting that in the case of the silver fabric, they were using positively charged ammonia. I think I read something about fulminating silver? 

Anyway they got the silver nano to bond with cotton fibbers using ammonium and epoxy and perhaps using classic colloidal nano silver and citric acid.

Who knows if this takes off, we might be refining socks in the future. lol


----------



## Smack (Apr 10, 2014)

The color of pure gold against a suit makes the gold look cheap, I think it could use some silver added to it to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## Geo (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey, has anyone mentioned Noxx's sneakers yet? NO?


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 11, 2014)

A burnished typical gold would like better, the gold is currently rather dull. And no - I'd be interested to see those trainers.


----------



## Irons (Apr 11, 2014)

Digitaria said:


> It does seem strange the figures given, 1nm x 9 grams over fiber length?
> 
> I though it was interesting that in the case of the silver fabric, they were using positively charged ammonia. I think I read something about fulminating silver?
> 
> ...



Some Japanese Washing machines have a Colloidal Gold dispenser to add a small amount to every load. It helps keep the funk down without using cheap scents.

Quite a bit of clothing for expeditions has Silver incorporated into the fabric. Nothing like being on a mountain top and not able to take a shower. Not perfect, but it helps. I checked into polypropylene threads with incorporated silver a while back and found the prices to be outrageous. $99 bucks for a pullover. There probably wasn't 10 cents worth of Silver in them.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 11, 2014)

Amazing - I have a recipe to make colloidal gold starting with ar - as an alternative method to devices like the ovo machine. 

Another amazing use of nano colloids which I recently learned about, was iron nano particles injected to the site of a cancer. In a patient the iron particles surround the cancer site which are then bombarded with alternate magnetic fields, which shakes the iron, causing it to generate energy as heat, which cooks the cancer cells, killing them.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 11, 2014)

There is a company here in NC, (Winston Salem), that makes nano sized, silver particle infused fabrics for heat regulation and it's antimicrobial properties. 

They make a mattress pad that is used in hospitals that is supposed to be doing very good job of it.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 11, 2014)

The basic nano fabrics, sounds quite easy to make (and without the extortionatet prices). I fancy making myself some bits n pieces. Hospitals do suffer many drug resistant bacteria, so a mattress protector perhaps silver on pvc would be very beneficial in keeping nasty bacteria at bay. Silver kills most bacteria and viruses on contact.


----------



## Irons (Apr 11, 2014)

Digitaria said:


> The basic nano fabrics, sounds quite easy to make (and without the extortionatet prices). I fancy making myself some bits n pieces. Hospitals do suffer many drug resistant bacteria, so a mattress protector perhaps silver on pvc would be very beneficial in keeping nasty bacteria at bay. Silver kills most bacteria and viruses on contact.



I've used it on injuries with great results. Before Penicillin, it was used quite often to combat infection and is still used in burn cases. I had a friend that had a wound that wouldn't heal up. I told them to use Colloidal Silver. They asked their Physician and was given some of the Silver burn creme. It healed right-up. With the Bacteria held in check, the body can use all of its energy to generate new tissue. Now that antibiotics are failing to be effective, doctors are going back to the basics, which are cheap and unpatented.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 12, 2014)

Indeed ! Back to basics.
I've become a great advocate of flowers of sulphur. I bought this great little book from the 1st world war where they used gunpowder as a medical treatment for necrotic wounds and blood infections. Amazing results and I take the odd spoon when under the weather, so I won't need to knock my system out with antibiotics. Works a treat. 8)


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol - collidal silver an effective way to kill vampires.  & cleanse hospital rooms of atomised virus and bacteria.

I'm thinking that it might make a good mordant to get into the fibres before dyeing or staining with dye to fix the colour. Will be trying this out later this year.


----------

